# SPOTTED!! Great price on co2 regulator. for people who like to build their own



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Like the title say.. great price!! not sure about the shipping though. 
Taprite T742 - Commercial Dual Gauge Primary Keg Beer Regulator | BeverageFactory.com


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bien Lim said:


> Like the title say.. great price!! not sure about the shipping though.
> Taprite T742 - Commercial Dual Gauge Primary Keg Beer Regulator | BeverageFactory.com


Based on the picture those are the regulators that JL uses on their setups they sell maybe not the exact model but same maker and design at least


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the link Bien. This is a good deal too 
10 lb Aluminum Co2 Tank

Still cheaper if I ship it to my US address in Blaine.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Can I say Group Buy!!!!!!! I don't want to organize though


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Why not Brotha?


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Oops! This is a better buy for $5 more

*15 lb. Aluminum Co2 Tank*


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I didn't want to say it but they look exactly the same.



kacairns said:


> Based on the picture those are the regulators that JL uses on their setups they sell maybe not the exact model but same maker and design at least


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

10 lb. Aluminum Co2 Tank
Model: BF C10
Availability: In Stock $ 105.19 20% $ 84.15 
Taprite T742 - Commercial Dual Gauge Primary Keg Beer Regulator
Model: TF T742
Availability: In Stock $ 56.81 20% $ 45.45

Shipping Zip Code: 98295 (Sumas)

Discount - $ 32.40 
Subtotal $ 129.60 
Shipping - FedEx Ground $ 18.98 
Total Price $ 148.58

Have it shipped to
Welcome to PIC-IT-UP in Sumas - Home of the $2.50 Parcel PIC-UP, Any Parcel, Any Size - Your personal and commercial parcel receiving experts
for $2.50


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

The 15lb tank is just $5 more.

I'm getting this combo soon!

Hey Bien, please organize a group buynwill you!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

you organize it and I'll get in it..lol.. too much work



crimper said:


> The 15lb tank is just $5 more.
> 
> I'm getting this combo soon!
> 
> Hey Bien, please organize a group buynwill you!


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

anyone know what the duty at the border would be on these?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Bus_Girl, Think it is best you pick it up in the US and just tell the custom officer you have purchased some equipment for your own fish tank atthe border. They may charge you tax but I do not think there is duty although I could be wrong. I picked up something for my fish before in Pont Roberts, WA. I told the custom officer what I picked up, showed him the receipt (about $100) and he did not ask me to pay anything at all. I also got free shipping within the US so it was pretty cool.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I always declare what I bought when I go down there, the border officer always let me go without paying anything. I do my grocery shopping there once a month. 

Just show them the receipt if they asked.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like I might be in the market for a new reg. Is this one electronically governed like the milwaukee?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I know it is a bit far for you but if you happen to be in Richmond the Pet Habatit is closing now and there are 2 days or so to go.They have some Co2 regular (made by Sera) for sale. Unfortunatey I am nto sure how much they are. You can call them at the store to ask them though.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Looks like I might be in the market for a new reg. Is this one electronically governed like the milwaukee?


Hi Reckon, this is not elevtronic controlled. You can connect the reg to a solenoid valve.

I got these goodies,mcant wait till i come back from hollidays.

Regards,

Mylon


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Look what I got after going to Vegas!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

This is what's inside the box....










a 15 pounder and a regulator.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

did a quick fit... :bigsmile:


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice score man...


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Looking good! what size cylinder is it? (lbs) and physically how tall is the full setup?
Did you order the parts from the different sites on the first page? how much was the total cost?


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

shift said:


> Looking good! what size cylinder is it? (lbs) and physically how tall is the full setup?
> Did you order the parts from the different sites on the first page? how much was the total cost?


Its a 15 pounder, 37" tall. All you need is get a needle valve, got it from J&L. You may also put a solenoid valve and bubble counter if you wish, but thats extra. It cost me US$165 + $25 (needle valve).


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Excellent. Thank you!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

crimper said:


> This is what's inside the box....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have several inquiries regarding this combo so I thought It will be helpful to update this post. Save time and gas going back and forth your LFS and the hardware store.

For those peeps that are contemplating on this tank combo, you need to buy a fitting (barb reducer) so you can connect a quarter inch tubing on the needle valve. This is the cheapest way to make this combo work.

Or you need to buy a new needle valve (J&L has it for $25) but you need a pipe hex bushing ($3 at Home Depot/Rona) to connect the needle valve to the regulator. Here's the exact items.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Tube on the left ok to use for CO2 tank?


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Grabbed these shots at Home Depot - I do not need the A-192 - as I had bought the A-738 to use with the Calcium Needle Valve right?


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Grabbed these from J&L Aquatics.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on where and how to get these - : ).


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Are these safe to use - joints to split up the tubes to cover both sides of tank?


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Kimrocks said:


> View attachment 16962
> 
> 
> Grabbed these shots at Home Depot - I do not need the A-192 - as I had bought the A-738 to use with the Calcium Needle Valve right?


Yup you dont need A-192. Get the 1/4" tubing but bring the Needle valve and do a quick fit to make sure. I bought my tube from the states long time ago.

Cheers!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Kimrocks said:


> View attachment 16964
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip on where and how to get these - : ).


You're welcome. That's why we are here for


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Kimrocks said:


> View attachment 16965
> 
> 
> Are these safe to use - joints to split up the tubes to cover both sides of tank?


I would not use those. Just get a 2 way splitter, I think Petsmart have some cheap ones. Use zip ties to prevent leaks when using those splitters, do a hydro test on those joints. Learned my lesson, my tank gone empty after a week due to leak on those splitters. I used zip ties to make sure the tubings are nice and tight to prevent leaks.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Kimrocks said:


> View attachment 16961
> 
> 
> Tube on the left ok to use for CO2 tank?


The guy at HomeDepot was not sure if these were the ones I was after need, but said these should be more than able to handle the pressure.


----------

